
Ask HN: How to be a good programmer if you have a hard time reading? - Onixelen
If you have a hard time reading, what should and can you do to be a good programmer?
======
HenryTheHorse
How do you mean "hard time reading"? Attention span problem, comprehension
issues or lack of interest in reading?

------
mspaulding06
Your reaction to reading is just an emotional response. You need to get over
the fact that you don't like to read and do it. Eventually it will come
naturally to you. That's one of the things that I learned from a CSCI
professor when I was in school. Don't be concerned about your emotional
response when you face a large coding problem, or any kind of difficulties.
You can do it and you will if you really want it enough.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
> Your reaction to reading is just an emotional response

That's certainly one claim, but on the other hand we have about a dozen
decades of actual neurological research that doesn't agree with it.

~~~
mspaulding06
Then what is it? Please help me understand this research that proves my
statement incorrect.

------
PaulHoule
Is it reading the code that is a problem or reading the documentation?

------
gitcommit
Change your IDE theme (dark background), change the font size, use syntax
highlighting.

